# Oyster Vegetable Stew



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 tblsp of oil
1 medium onion chopped fine
1 cup of celery chopped
1/3 cup of parsley minced
1 tsp thyme leaves
1 8 oz bottle of clam juice
2 cups of water
2 large potatoes peeled and diced
2 large carrots diced
salt and pepper to taste
2 pints fresh or canned oysters with liquid
1 cup of milk
1 cup cottage cheese
hot pepper sauce

Heat oil, and saute onion, celery, parsley and thymein a heavy stew pot until veggies are softened, Add clam juice, water, potatoes, and carrots. Add salt and pepper to tatse, cook covered until potatoes and carrots are tender about 10-15 mins. Add oysters and their liquid and heat through. Combine milk and cottage cheese in the blender and add to stew pot. Adjust salt and pepper and a dash or more if you like of hot pepper sauce. 

Serves 6


----------

